# Americans, eh?



## ccc (May 7, 2002)

A SAN FRANCISCO MAN BECOMES FIRST AMERICAN TO GRASP SIGNIFICANCE OF IRONY

Jay Fullmer, 38, yesterday became the first American to get to grips with the concept of irony.

"It was weird," Fullmer said. "I was in London and like, talking to this guy and it was raining and he pulled a face and said, 'Great weather eh?' and I thought - 'Wait a minute, no way is it great weather'". Fullmer then realised that the other man's "mistake" was in fact deliberate.

Fullmer, who is 39 next month and married with two children, aged 8 and 3, plans to use irony himself in future. "I'm, like, using it all the time" he said. "Last weekend I was grilling steaks and I burned them
and I said 'Hey, great weather'."


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

Excellent!! ;D ;D ;D


----------

